# Any demolition companies on here?



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying some property near where I live. This property has a small house with a attached garage on it with a shallow crawl space. The house is a single bedroom, single story. what is the going rate that i can expect to be charged for demolition and haul away. No asbestos, etc. I'm still in the very early planning stages and haven't bought the property, just gettign some ideas now.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I do a little demo work. There are a lot of hoops to do it profesionally. Espeically when it comet o liscencing. If it is your own you can get away with more. Your best bet is to check out Heavy Equipment forum. there are many more guys there with the experence


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

rent a mini excavator or a full size or a skidsteer and diy


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Couple guys with cracked Chevy frames ....do they count.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Done some demo along those lines myself, rent a mid/mini ex with a thunmb and a track skidsteer with a grapple bucket and 2 30 yard containers and have at it, be done less than a day...easily.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I do a fair amount of residential demo myself. First off a "mini excavater or skid steer is a good way to get hurt. You need an excavater with a full cab enclosure, trust me. Debris can shoot out at you from anywhere. A hydraulic thumb is also good to have. If you are going the way of dumpsters find out how they charge you.... by the load, by the ton or other. If they charge by the ton be sure NOT to put concrete in the dumpster. I took down a small two story on a lake last July probably 2,000 sq. ft under roof, or less. It took five 30 yard dumpsters. Remember, the smaller the pieces the more you can fit in the container the fewer containers you need. when i do a job i figure 3 hours to dismantle the structure and crunch it down as small as i can. Then find the closest place that recycles the concrete and block and have a dumptruck take it away. For me permits are nothing more than a demo permit for $75.00.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Let the fire department do some training on the place.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

$8,000. - $9000.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

PDQ Pete;971303 said:


> Let the fire department do some training on the place.


Forgot about that option. A lot easier to clean up for sure. Less debris to get rid of and you dont' need a full size machine. I agree with excav9ter. A full cab and hydro thumb is a must.

Demo work is fun!

A little workshop/shed I did this past summer.

It cost me about $1200 to get rid of the materials

$100 per ton, 12 tons.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Leaving the boom up in the air while getting out to take a picture 

We've all done it


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Funny, I was thinking the samething. Not that I haven't done that from time to time.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

Give us a shout when you can. We can complete, consult on or advise you through this project no problem. More info is available on our Illinois based summer services division at www.kendallcountydirtworks.com. Contact info below will put us in touch.

Thank you.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

PDQ Pete;971303 said:


> Let the fire department do some training on the place.


I agree with this. Get in contact with your local Fire Department. They will use it for much needed training I'm sure. We just trained in a 3600 sq. ft place last year. Wish we had more. But for the most part residents don't know they can have us do it. Cost to them is NOTHING.. All though this resident had dog's burger and even chili for us. Can't get better then that


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

nickv13412;971922 said:


> Leaving the boom up in the air while getting out to take a picture


I know. Action Shot for the website! 

I was the only one on the job. No one else around anyway.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You didn't mention dimensions here,but from your description it sounds like you probably have app.no more than 800 sq.' or so.If this was in NY,I would estimate sight unseen app.$5-6K for me to do this job.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

tuney443;972126 said:


> You didn't mention dimensions here,but from your description it sounds like you probably have app.no more than 800 sq.' or so.If this was in NY,I would estimate sight unseen app.$5-6K for me to do this job.


Lets just say I learned my lesson on this one. This was an old wood working shop to begin with. So it wasn't a "normal"shed. I spent about 4 hours going though the place picking out any steel or "goods". before I even started. It took me all day to complete. But I wasn't in any hurry and I sorted everything pretty good.

This was only about 1/3 of the total demo project. It was fun though. :bluebounc


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

PDQ Pete;971303 said:


> Let the fire department do some training on the place.


We used to have them donated to us all the time....
I have quit since, but they were talking about not allowing the dpt to do it anymore because of insurance risks....

At one point in the burn we were going in and out of the house, crawling around doing some training.

This house got out of hand really fast ! lol


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a firefighter also. We get lots of houses actually. Some we burn some just cut up but either way the homeowner gets a big tax break by doing it. Its differnt everywhere but I know the tax right off is nice. We stopped burning them to the ground and only burn what we need now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

hlntoiz;972089 said:


> I know. Action Shot for the website!
> 
> I was the only one on the job. No one else around anyway.


How do you like the Yanmar?? What model.

We have 55 and havent had any major issues with it.

Did you get your boom replaced under their voluntary recall?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;973070 said:


> How do you like the Yanmar?? What model.
> 
> We have 55 and havent had any major issues with it.
> 
> Did you get your boom replaced under their voluntary recall?


It is a pretty good machine. It is a 2008 VIO-35. All the bells and wistles. Air, heat, I had the thumb put on and also have a 500lb Indeco hammer. I can do pretty much anything with it.

I did have some issues with the final drives valves sticking. They are replacing both under warranty. I have a awesome dealer so to me it the machine is worth that much more. Buying that machine saved my business this past year. I never had a mini ex before. just an L48. Most of my work this year was all excavator work a backhoe would never have worked. So I am very happy with the purchase.

Tell me about this boom replacement issue? The boom needed to be shimmed after I bought it but that wasn't a big deal.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

hlntoiz;973521 said:


> It is a pretty good machine. It is a 2008 VIO-35. All the bells and wistles. Air, heat, I had the thumb put on and also have a 500lb Indeco hammer. I can do pretty much anything with it.
> 
> I did have some issues with the final drives valves sticking. They are replacing both under warranty. I have a awesome dealer so to me it the machine is worth that much more. Buying that machine saved my business this past year. I never had a mini ex before. just an L48. Most of my work this year was all excavator work a backhoe would never have worked. So I am very happy with the purchase.
> 
> Tell me about this boom replacement issue? The boom needed to be shimmed after I bought it but that wasn't a big deal.


I dont know much about the boom issues, but my dealer called us last spring and said Yanmar is voluntarily recalling them. Along with the boom they updated our hydro spool. Dont know if it was a 55 issue or across the board.

We got a wrist bucket, thumb and breaker for ours, also a quick coupler for our s/s auger which we've used on the machine as well. Its proven to be a great money maker for us too. Perfect machine for pool digging, placing armour stone, etc...and we've done a few demos and basement additions with it too. Fully jammed with ac heat cd etc....we're happy with it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;973767 said:


> I dont know much about the boom issues, but my dealer called us last spring and said Yanmar is voluntarily recalling them. Along with the boom they updated our hydro spool. Dont know if it was a 55 issue or across the board.
> 
> We got a wrist bucket, thumb and breaker for ours, also a quick coupler for our s/s auger which we've used on the machine as well. Its proven to be a great money maker for us too. Perfect machine for pool digging, placing armour stone, etc...and we've done a few demos and basement additions with it too. Fully jammed with ac heat cd etc....we're happy with it.


I will ask my dealer and see if it was just the 55's or not.

I forgot to mention I have a wrist bucket also. Makes grading much easier also for digging out bases for retaining walls and patios it works great. Still waiting for the right job for an auger. Not sure if I will put the auger on it though. I tried one out in the spring and it didn't seem like i had enough tourque. I was using a 24" bit so maybe that was to much.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Lately guys are working for free. As someone else mentioned, HEF has a post about the cost of demo going right now.


----------

